# Troopship - Oxfordshire



## David John

Hi.
My brother was one of the last people to be called up for national service in the 1960's, having been defered until he was 21 to finish his apprenticeship.
He was in the R.A.M.C and served aboard the SS Oxfordshire as a male nurse. 
he last sailed from Southamton to Hong Kong. he has often wondered what happened to the "Oxfordshire"
Do you remember her ? Or have any photo's of her ? or know what happened to her ?
I would love to suprise my brother with this information.
If you can help it would be great.
Thanks a lot
D.J.


----------



## non descript

*Oxfordshire*

David, that seems a very good project you have embarked upon, and hopefully the spirit and knowledge of our Members will shed some light on it for you. – To gain a tad more “publicity” I have taken the liberty of adding the name of the ship to the title, so it may catch the eye.


----------



## robandbarbara

*Oxfordshire.*

Photo of Oxfordshire [21869/1957] taken at Southampton in 1962, also Windsor Castle & Oriana
Became - Fairstar and then - Ripa [for voyage to shipbreakers , I think] . 
Broken Up in 1997


----------



## billyboy

She was moored in Falmouth for a while around 1962/3 era.
tried to get aboard her but was refused permission by the then master at arms. "a man not to messed with," LOL


----------



## gdynia

David
Please find

built by Fairfield Govan,
Yard No 775 
Engines by Fairfield SB&E Co Ltd Glasgow
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last Name: RIPA, Previous Names: FAIRSTAR 
Port of Registry: Liverpool
Propulsion: 4 Steam turbines geared to 2 sc shafts 18000shp 20 knots
Launched: Thursday, 15 December 1955, Built: 1957
Ship Type: Troopship, Ship's Role: Cruising latterly
Tonnage: 23180 grt, Length: 609 feet 5, Breadth: 78 feet 3, Draught: 267 feet 7t
Owner History:
Bibby Line Liverpool.latterly SITMAR
Status: Scrapped - 10/04/1997 Alang India

Two good photos of her at

http://www.britisharmedforces.org/ns/ns/nat_troopships.htm


----------



## Philthechill

*Phil Roe*

David! Phil Roe ex-Brocks here. If you look in the current Ships Monthly you will see a photo of "Oxfordshire". I took it at the back-end of 1961, early '62, as she was leaving Colombo and though I say so myself it is quite a handsome picture!!!! I believe it was one of the last, if not THE last trooping voyage "Oxfordshire" did. If I can fathom-out how to post the photo on here I'll get it done and then you will be able to do what you will with it


----------



## non descript

Philthechill said:


> . If I can fathom-out how to post the photo on here I'll get it done and then you will be able to do what you will with it



Phil,

Please go to here then click on the *UPLOAD PHOTO* in the centre and away you go. Never fear, it is easy once you get started and if any problem just ask - we are all here to help.

Good luck
(Thumb)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Following service as a troopship, she became SITMAR's "Fairstar" and spent 9 years transporting "ten quid poms" to Australia and then cruising the South Pacific as "Fairstar the Funship". Scrapped in 1997 after 40 years sailing - not a bad innings. Google "Oxfordshire" or "Fairstar" for a few interesting websites.

John T.


----------



## Philthechill

*Whoops!!!*



Tonga said:


> Phil,
> 
> Please go to here then click on the *UPLOAD PHOTO* in the centre and away you go. Never fear, it is easy once you get started and if any problem just ask - we are all here to help.
> 
> Good luck
> (Thumb)


I managed to download the photo of "Oxfordshire" ok but I messed-up and didn't put it on the query from David where it would have been more use!! Oh b****r!


----------



## hawkey01

*Oxfordshire - Fairstar*

DJ,

there are quite a few photos of her in the SN galleries. I have attached another for you as the Fairstar.
Hawkey01


----------



## non descript

Philthechill said:


> I managed to download the photo of "Oxfordshire" ok but I messed-up and didn't put it on the query from David where it would have been more use!! Oh b****r!


No, Sir, you have done very well. - For anyone interested it can be found by clicking *here*

Thank you Phil, it's a great photo (Thumb)


----------



## David John

Oxfordshire troop ship.
Can I say a very BIG thank you to everyone who contributed information and some super photo's of Oxfordshire. I have never seen pictures of her before.
Thanks to everone
Dave


----------



## non descript

Dave,

It is good it worked and the Members came up trumps - I hope your brother is pleased (Thumb)


----------



## Keith Adams

"Oxfordshire was not a Hospital Ship but we did have a fully equipped medical Operating Theatre along with a Surgeon and full medical staff (male and female) Nurses who made the complete round trip each voyage but under sailing Military Command; however, the ships Captain was ultimately in charge. Snowy


----------



## seaserpent

*troopship Oxfordshire*

*(Thumb)*Hi all, I am back after a long lay off. 
With regards to the troopship Oxfordshire, I will, within the next few days, be uploading 2 photo's of her as she was leaving Hong Kong in May 1958 taking 24 Field Engineer Regiment Royal Engineers back to blighty.
I also will upload some photo's of LST Frederick Clover, docked and in the South China sea on the edge of a tyhoon.


----------



## Plumber

Hi David,
My family and I sailed to Malta in the Oxfordshire in April 1962.

I had spent 10 years in the MN, but left and joined the RAF in 1958.
Posted to Malta in1962,I joined the Oxfordshire accompanied by my wife and 2 boys.
The ship was run by the Army, and the RSM did not like the RAF.
He was most upset with my Wife when as a member of the Entertainments Committee she wouldn't say Yes to all his prposals.
Neither did he like the fact that my wife and I had a cabin to ourselves.
A memorable voyage


----------



## seaserpent

*[/B 

















































Hi all, I have had a very long lay off due to some very serious health problems and do apologise for not putting the photo's of the Oxfordshire and the Frederick Clover on here. I will endeavour to do so very soon, bare with for a little longer.*


----------



## jo.ebryant

*the oxfordshire .*

I sailed on her ,she was a great ship . I had my 5th birthday on board her the sailors did a party for me ,the used to show me over the ships parts that the other children did not go to .mind I used to say how dose that work ,bless the used to tell me all about the ship. I fell off the top bunk and had to see the ships doctor ,I fell on my head against the cabin wall. a little baby died .and someone else . My dad was in the Army .they had a school on board .that was 1960 . it is so nice to now it is still going as t . s . s . Fairstar .at least they did not scrap it .


----------



## IAN M

In 1962, the Government took the decision to, henceforth, send all troops abroad by air and the last troopship built was the Oxfordshire.


----------



## ChasH

*oxfordshire*



David John said:


> Hi.
> My brother was one of the last people to be called up for national service in the 1960's, having been defered until he was 21 to finish his apprenticeship.
> He was in the R.A.M.C and served aboard the SS Oxfordshire as a male nurse.
> he last sailed from Southamton to Hong Kong. he has often wondered what happened to the "Oxfordshire"
> Do you remember her ? Or have any photo's of her ? or know what happened to her ?
> I would love to suprise my brother with this information.
> If you can help it would be great.
> Thanks a lot
> D.J.


Hi David worked by the Ox in 61 i think, also Dilwara and Navassa all BI.
chas


----------



## gasios

*Fairstar*

This thread explains a lot about the Fairstar. Thank you.
I sailed on her in 1981 on a voyage around the Pacific as a 21st birthday present from the folks.
Needless to say, a great time had by a all aye aye aye.......[=P]
There were bunks in most of the cabins which I couldn't work out why (now I can) and the hospital was very impressive too.Went there for some reason. Maybe for a rash or something?
I remember taking a photo of the hull in Port Villa. It had been patched with concrete and as I was a concretor back then I found it a bit disturbing.
Part of the voyage was sailed through a cyclone and I remember a few of us were laughing at a girl heaving over the side some distance forward and on a lower deck.
Not being wise to how updrafts worked, we found ourselves covered in her spew. Lesson in wind movements duly noted.
She was very old back then, but as a 21 year old, I wasn't really concerned with that particular subject.
Also, my mate was knocking off one of the ships entertainers and spent a fair amount of time in the crews quarters. Another lesson learned about the laws at sea here as we were approached by the ships officers and told at gunpoint, mind you, to stay out of their quarters or spend the remainder of the cruise in the brig.
Those really were the days, my old friends.........


----------

